# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] موسوعة اختبارات تحليل الشخصية ...شاركنا و تعرف علي نفسك

## ابن طيبة

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

*الاخوة و الاخوات*

*من انا ؟ هذه عبارة كثيرا ما يرددها بعضنا مخاطبا بها نفسه محاولا ان يعرف من هو* 
*و قد يتسال بعضكم و ما هي اختبارات تحليل الشخصية تلك و بماذا ستفيدنا في حياتنا الشخصية او العمليه ؟*
*و دعوني اجيب ان معرفة من انت تفيدك في حياتك الشخصية لانك ستتعلم ما هي مواطن القوة في شخصيتك فتحاول ان تنميها و ما هي مواطن الضعف فيها فتحاول ان تتغلب عليها  هذا من ناحية حياتنا الشخصية اما من ناحية حياتنا العملية فلقد اصبح هناك اتجاه سائد في الكثير من الشركات الكبري يتطلب منك قبل الحصول علي وظيفة ما ان تجتاز العديد من الاختبارات و قد يؤدي فشلك في احداها الي حرمانك من التعيين*
*لذا كان موضوعنا هذا مساهمة منا حتي تتعرف علي شخصيتك او حتي تتستطيع ان تجتاز اي اختبارارات قد تواجهك للترشح لوظيفة تتمناها*

*انتظرونا مع اول الاختبارات و اختبار*

*اكتشف شخصيتك* 
*و هذا الاختبارمبني علي انتقاء شكل من الاشكال لتحديد الخطوط العريضة لشخصيتك*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اختبار*
*اكتشف شخصيتك*

*و هذا الاختبارمبني علي انتقاء شكل من الاشكال لتحديد الخطوط العريضة لشخصيتك*

 


*هذا إختبار نفسي يعتمد على الشكل الذي يعجبك*

لقد تم دراسة هذا الإختبار عالمياً وأثتبت النتائج صحته بنسبه عاليه جداً

كل ماعليك هوا إختيار شكل من هذه الاشكال



طبعا انتظر ردودكم
في المرفقات نتيجة الاختبار اقرا نتيجة الصورة التي قمت باختيارها و سوف تتعرف علي الملامح العامة الشخصية

انظر الي الصور و اختار الاقرب الي نفسك

لقد قمت انا باختيار الصورة رقم ؟

تري ما هو اختيارك و من انت و ماذا تحتاج حتي تطور نفسك

انتظركم

----------


## ابن طيبة

*انتظرونا في الاختبار التالي* 

*اختبار حب السيطرة*

*و الذي سنعقبه باختبار*

*هل انت انسان رقيق المشاعر؟*

*دمتم بكل بخير*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاستاذ الكريم الفاضل

 ابن طيبه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

موضوع فى قمة الروعة 

وروعته فى البساطة التى يتناول فيها  الاختبار والنتيجه 

اشكرك على هذا الاثراء الفكرى المميز 
ومتابع معك الاختبارات 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الاستاذ الكريم الفاضل
> 
> ابن طيبه 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما
> 
> موضوع فى قمة الروعة 
> 
> وروعته فى البساطة التى يتناول فيها الاختبار والنتيجه 
> 
> ...


*شاكر لك مرورك الكريم استاذنا الفاضل نادر*
*و اشكر لك متابعتك معا لما سيلي من اختبارات*
*دمت بكل خير*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخى العزيز ... ابن طيبة
تحياتى لك الدائمة...،،

الحقيقة انا بحب جداً الإختبارات دى وطبقت اول إختبار حضرتك حاطه بتاع الصور واخترت الصورة الخامسة والنتيجة كانت صح جدااااااا  :good: 
منتظرة باقى الإختبارت ومستمتعة جداً بالموضوع الرائع دة
تقبل مرورى وتحياتى أخى العزيز...،،

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اختبار حب السيطرة

من خلال هذا الاختبار تستطيع معرفة درجة حبك للسيطرة
الاجابات المسموح بها فقط هي  : نعم - لا - لا ادري

في نهاية الاختبار ضع درجتان لكل اجابة اجبتها بنعم

و درجة واحدة لكل اجابة اجبتها بلا ادري

و لا تعطي لنفسك اي درجة اذا اجبت بلا

و الان مع اسئلة الاختبار


هل تغضب بسهولة ؟

هل تفصح عما في داخلك حتى لو كان ذلك يغضب الآخرين ؟

هل تحب أن تحرج الآخرين ؟

هل تعتقد أنك قد تقدم برامج تلفزيونية أفضل من التي تراها؟

هل تحب أن تتولى تنظيم الحفلات الاجتماعية ؟

هل تكره القوانين العرفية و العادات؟

هل تبغض أفكار الآخرين ؟

هل تحب أن تسير الأمور بطريقتك ؟

هل تستخدم كلمات فظة أثناء الحوار ؟

هل تستثمر أموالك في أسهم ذات أرباح سريعة ؟

هل تتجاهل الاشارات المرورية الارشادية ؟

هل تثير المشاكل على الطريق و أنت تقود ؟

هل تغضب من الأراء التي تتناقض مع رأيك ؟

هل تعتقد أن جنسك أذكى من الجنس الآخر ؟

هل تعتقد أنك أذكى من الآخرين ؟

و الان هل انت انسان محب للسيطرة

انظر الي النتيجة بعد ان تجمع نقاط اجاباتك كلها و تعرف علي نفسك

انتظرونا في الاختبار القادم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخى العزيز ... ابن طيبة
> تحياتى لك الدائمة...،، 
> الحقيقة انا بحب جداً الإختبارات دى وطبقت اول إختبار حضرتك حاطه بتاع الصور واخترت الصورة الخامسة والنتيجة كانت صح جدااااااا 
> منتظرة باقى الإختبارت ومستمتعة جداً بالموضوع الرائع دة
> تقبل مرورى وتحياتى أخى العزيز...،،


*اهلا جيهان منورة الموضوع*
*هي دي اجمل حاجة في الاختبارات دي يا جيهان انها بتكشف بعض الجوانب في شخصيتنا بتكون خافية عننا او لا نوليها الاهتمام الواجب*

*يا رب تستمتعي معنا بباقي الاختبارات
كان اختياري للصورة رقم ستة
*

**

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إختبار (حب السيطرة)  ::hop:: 
انا نتيجتى كانت (9)  ::$: 
بس الحقيقة مش عارفة (خالى من الهموم ) دى كويسة ولا وحشة
 :2: 
عموماً متابعة معاك يا أستاذ معتز وفى إنتظار باقى الإختبارات
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> إختبار (حب السيطرة) 
> انا نتيجتى كانت (9) 
> بس الحقيقة مش عارفة (خالى من الهموم ) دى كويسة ولا وحشة
> 
> عموماً متابعة معاك يا أستاذ معتز وفى إنتظار باقى الإختبارات


*هههههههههه*
*لا خالي من الهموم دي كويسة جدا*
*بمعني ان هذه الشخصية لا تهتم بالسيطرة علي الاخرين و لا تلقي بالا لمثل هذه الامور لذا فهذه الشخصيا توصف بخلو البال* 
*و علي فكرة دي كانت نفس النتيجة بتاعتي بس كنت جايب 11 نقطة* 
*سعيد بجد لمتابعتك الدؤب للموضوع*
*دمت بألق*

**

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاختبار التاسع 
هل انت قادرا علي قراءة الاخرين 
*صمم هذا الاختبار ليساعدك على اكتشاف ما اذا كنت قادرا على قراءة الاخرين ام لا وكيف يمكنك القيام بذلك على النحو السليم* 

*اجب على كل سؤال بصح او خطأ :
*

1- فى كل مرة اخرج فيها من المنزل اكون على دراية بكل من حولى من الناس .
2- عندما اسير فى الطريق دائما ما اعرف ما اذا كان هناك من يسيرون بجانبى او خلفى .
3- اول شئ الاحظه فى الشخص هو وجهه.
4- دائما الاحظ ما يرتديه الشخص الذى امامى .
5- أسال نفسى دائما لماذا لا ينتابنى شعور طيب حيال هذا الشخص او هذا الموقف؟
6- الاحظ سريعا شيئا لا يريحنى فى سلوك شخص ما واشكل رايا عنه.
7-لا اشعر بالدهشة عندما اجد ان انطباعى عن شخص ما صحيح.
8- اذا لم اعجب بشخص ما فلا اتجاهل شعورى تجاهه.
9- ان لم اعجب بشخص ما اتوقف وانظر فيما يدفعنى الى ذلك .
10- عندما اعجب بشخص ما فاننى غالبا افكر فى سبب ذلك .
11- اذا لم اعجب بشخص قابلته توا لاسباب غير محددة فاننى لا اتجاهل تلك المشاعر او ارجعها الى ما مر بى من مشاكل فى ذلك اليوم.
12- اتذكر كل كلمة يقولها الناس لى .
13- عندما احادث الناس فاننى انتبه جيدا الى تعبيرات وجوههم.
14- اصغى جيدا الى نبرة حديث الناس ولهذا ادرك جيدا ما يشعرون به وهم يتكلمون .
15- لست ساذجا فانا لا اصدق كل ما يقوله الناس لى .
16-اطلب من الناس ان يفسروا ما قالوه وان يعلنوا مسؤوليتهم عنه خاصة اذا لم اتفق معهم .
17- عادة ما استطيع ان اخبر بان هناك شخصا ما يكذب او يغالى فى حديثه
18-دائما ما اعرف ان هذا الشخص غاضب .
19-دائما ما اعرف ان هذا الشخص حزين.
20- دائما ما اعرف ان هذا الشخص خائف .
21- دائما ما اعرف سبب غضب هذا الشخص منى .
22- استطيع ان اعرف دائما ان شخصا ما يحبنى .
23- استطيع دائما ان اعرف ان هذا الشخص سعيد.
24- استطيع ان اعرف دائما متى يغصب هذا الشخص منى .
25- استطيع ان اعرف دائما ان هذا الشخص يشعر بالمفاجأة 
26- استطيع ان اعرف دائما ان هذا الشخص صادق معى.
27- استطيع ان اعرف دائما ان هذا الشخص لا يبالى بما حوله .
28- استطيع ان اعرف ان شخصا ما قد اصابه الملل من حديثى معه.
29-استطيع ان اعرف دائما اننى لم الق الترحيب المناسب.
30- ابتعد دائما عن اشخاص معينين يسببون لى المتاعب .
31- اتذكر دائما كيف يقف ويتحدث ويتصرف شخص ما فى حالة اذا ما اردت وصفه لشخص اخر.
32- اتذكر بمنتهى الدقة كيف كان الشخص يبدو حالما يقص على قصة معينة .
33- اشعر بصعوبة فى تذكر بعض احداث الماضى وكيف كان شعورى جينما مررت بها .
34- استطيع ببساطة ان اتذكر الطريقة التى تحدث بها شخص ما قابلته توا .
35-اذا اضطررت لوصف طريقة كلام شخص ما استطيع ان اتذكرها بسهولة واصفها للاخرين .
36- على الرغم من اننى لم اتلق تهديدا او تحديا محددا اشعر بعدم الراحة حيال شخص قابلته منذ فترة بسيطة.
37- عندما اكون فى اجازة فاننى الاحظ اشياء لا تبدو واضحة للاخرين.
38- عادة ما اكون انا اول من يضع النقاط على الحروف.
39- استطيع ان اتذكر بقوة كل ما قاله هذا الشخص
40- استطيع ان اتذكر كيفية الذهاب الى مكان ما على الرغم من اننى ذهبت اليه مرات قليلة .
41- من السهل ان اعبر عن مشاعرى .
42- لا مشكلة فى ان يعرف الناس انى غاضب .
43- من السهل ان اعبر عن حبى وعاطفتى .
44- اننى على اتصال كامل بمشاعرى.
45- اهتم بنكهة ونوعية وقوام كل ما اكله .
46- اهتم بما يقال حولى حتى وان كان خارج سياق الحديث.
47- نادرا ما اتجاهل اى تهكم او نقد واهتم بما يقال.
48- عندما يسعدنى شئ ما فاننى غالبا ما اضحك بصوت عال او ارقص من الفرح واعبر عن فرحتى بصوت عال.
49- عندما اشعر بعدم الراحة تجاه امر ما الاحظ وبسرعة ظهور بعض الاعراض كالاحتقان او الشعور بالم فى المعدة .
50- احس بالعرق يتصبب منى عندما اخطا بصدد امر ما او عندما اكون متوترا.
51- اميل الى الاكل بشراهة او ازهد فيع عندما يضايقنى شئ ما.
52- على الرغم من شعور الاخرين بالحماس تجاه شخص ما اميل الى عدم التاثر بضغطهم على.
53- استطيع تحديد اننى قد سببت قلقا لشخص ما.
54-بوسعى تحديد ان شخصا ما يحبنى بصدق
55- استطيع ان اصف تفصيلا كيف يبدوا ويظهر الناس.
56- اذا كان هناك تضارب فى احاديث الناس فاننى الفت نظرهم الى ذلك.
57- اذا تشككت فى ان شخص ما لا يقول الحقيقة فاننى لا استنكف ان اسال عن المزيد من التفاصيل.
58-استطيع دائما ان اتذكر اول انطباع عن شخص ما.
59- استطيع ان احدد الحالة المزاجية لاى شخص.
60- استطيع ان ادرك ما يرمى اليه اى شخص حتى اذا لم يتوافق كلامه مع تعابير وجهه .

*النتيجة* 
*اعط لنفسك درجة لكل اجابة بصح ولا شئ لكل اجابة بخطا* 


*60 نقطة : انت متوافق تماما مع اوضاعك 
انت لست متوافقا مع نفسك فحسب بل على دراية تامة بذاتك وبالناس من حولك ربما تقع فى بعض الاخطاء بشان تقييمك للناس ولكن هذا لا يمنع بانك تقوم بالامور على النحو الصحيح وان قيمك الاخلاقية والسلوكية على قدر كبير من السمو كما انك تهتم بالاخرين.
ولا تنخدع بتعبيرات الوجهه فلديك القدرة على النفاذ الى الحقيقة بما تملكه من حس عالى الامر الذى يساعدك على تقييم الناس بصورة سليمة وعلى الميل الى حب الانجاز والقيادة انت بالفعل قادر على افادة مجتمعك .
وعلى الرغم من تحقيقك نسبة 100% الا انك لا تزال فى حاجة لبذل مزيد من الجهد لتطوير مهاراتك فى قراءة الناس بشكل افضل .

**40 - 59 نقطة : انت تملك الكثير 
انت تملك الكثير من القدرات التى تعينك دائما غير انك احيانا تجد انك فى غاية الضيق لدرجة قد تدفعك 
الى ركل نفسك لان بديهتك قد خيبت ظنك كما تميل الى القسوة على نفسك عندما تفعل شيئا جيدا ولكنه ياتى بعواقب سيئة فانت تبالغ فى نقد ذاتك مع كل هذا تعتز بها وتحبها 
فى هذه الحالة تحتاج الى ادراك انك على خير بالفعل عليك ان تبلور مواضع تقدير الذات والثقة بالنفس وان تعمل على اجادة مهارات القيادة واخيرا عليك ببلورة مدى التزامك بالامور وان تعمل على تغيير طريقة تفكيرك فى كثير من المواقف وتحاول الالتزام بقراراتك الاولى 
كن متاكد من ان ما تفعله سيسعدك انت اولا ثم فكر بعد ذلك فى الاخرين وعليك الالمام بما تريد فعله لا ما تفكر فى فعله ولا تحاول ان تكتم مشاعرك وحاول ان تنفذ الى اعماق الناس عندما تتعرف عليهم واطرح كثيرا من الاسئلة الهادفة لتكتشف من هم وفيما يفكرون . ابذل قصارى جهدك حتى تكون مدركا لكل ما يدور حولك .
*
*20 - 39 نقطة : انت تسير امورك بالكاد 
انت من النوع الذى يفضل ان يسير اموره بامان دون ان يثير من حوله وتكره المواجهة وتفضل الوضع الراهن وتشعر بالاحراج عندما تسال الناس عن اشياء او حين تقدم نفسك لشخص ما وتكره ان تكون واضحا لان هذا يشعرك بالخجل وتفضل ان يشعر كل شخص بان الامور على ما يرام وربما فضلت راحة الناس على راحتك وانت متعاون وعندما لا يسير شئ بشكل جيد فانت تتجاهل هذا الشعور وتبعده عنك حتى لا تندم وعلى الرغم من انك قد لا تفصح عن اى شئ فانك تحفظ ما تقوله داخليا وتعانى فى صمت .

0 - 19 نقطة : انت بحاجة الى المساعدة 
انت بحاجة الى مساعدة عاجلة اذ ترتكب العديد من الخطاء فى حياتك كما تسير امورك وكانك ترتدى عصابة على عينيك وللاسف فهذا يجعلك هدفا سهلا للاخرين حيث تميل الى ان تكون محبوبا هادئا سهل المراس يحصل على العديد من المزايا غير انك فى حقيقة الامر تسير فى الاتجاه المعاكس وتسبب الازعاج ولا تفهم اشارات الاخرين .
اذا كنت ذلك الشخص الذى يرتكب تلك الاخطاء فان ميلك للسير مع التيار يجعلك تابعا لا قائدا ولسوء حظك فهؤلاء الذين تتبعهم يقودونك فى معظم الاحيان الى ماهو سئ وفى احيان كثيرة يقومون باستغلالك ولكنك لا تحاول ان تتعلم من اخطائك فانت تؤمن بان ما يبنى على الخطا خطا فى العادة وسيسير فى هذا الاتجاه .
اذا كنت ثرثارا فانت تنشغل بكثرة كلامك عن قراءة الاخرين جيدا وهذا هو سبب ارتكابك لهذه الاخطاء
يجب عليك ان تكون على علم بما يدور حولك ودورك فيه وان تدرك منظومة مبادئك قدر الامكان وبخاصة الطريقة التى ترى بها نفسك والعالم من حولك وعليك ان تتوقف عن الشعور بانك منهمك فى شؤونك الذاتية وانك تفكر فقط فى شؤون نفسك وان تدرك بدلا من ذلك كيف يسير الناس فى الحياة . 
*
 من كتاب أعرف ما تفكر فيه
للدكتورة ليليان جلاس

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بصراحة كانت نتيجة الاختبار التاسع مفاجاة لي فلقد حصلت علي 37 نقطة*
*و لكن للحقيقة اقول ها انا ذا*

----------


## sameh atiya

*كفاية عليا اختبارات النهاردة 
طبعاً مش هاقول أي حاجة ومشكوووووووووووور يا أستاذ معتز 
شفت كام واو كتبتهم 
في انتظار البقية*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاختبارات حتى ان تسع اختبارات يا سامح 

عامل 12 واو ليه 

بتسبق على الاختبارات القادمة 

انتى محتاج كوووووووووووووورس  انا ممكن اتوسط لك عند ابن طيبة 

وكلك مفهوميه  يا سمووووووووح

----------


## ألب أرسلان

السلام عليكم ..

إستاذ معتز .. إبن طيبة ..  

نشكرك على تلك الموسوعة الإختبارية للأنفس البشرية ..
وما نقلته من كلام علمى جعلنى أبدأ فى تصديق تلك الإختبارات ..
وما جعلنى أقبل دعوة اخى الحبيب سامح .. أنها إختبارات علمية نوعاً ما ..
وبعيدة عن التخاريف والتنجيم .. والأبراج .. التى أكرهها ولا أصدقها .. وفى نفسى الكثير تجاهها ..

المهم سأجمع كل نتائجى فى الإختبارات .. وأضعها وربنا يستر ..
معلش بقيت أكتب لغة عربية فصحى تلك الأيام كثيراً .. فاكر نفسى مدرس لغة عربية ..

----------


## pussycat

إختبار شيق للغايه

والحمد لله الواحد فيه أمل شويه

كانت نتيجتى 49

40 - 59 نقطة : انت تملك الكثير 
انت تملك الكثير من القدرات التى تعينك دائما غير انك احيانا تجد انك فى غاية الضيق لدرجة قد تدفعك 
الى ركل نفسك لان بديهتك قد خيبت ظنك كما تميل الى القسوة على نفسك عندما تفعل شيئا جيدا ولكنه ياتى بعواقب سيئة فانت تبالغ فى نقد ذاتك مع كل هذا تعتز بها وتحبها 
فى هذه الحالة تحتاج الى ادراك انك على خير بالفعل عليك ان تبلور مواضع تقدير الذات والثقة بالنفس وان تعمل على اجادة مهارات القيادة واخيرا عليك ببلورة مدى التزامك بالامور وان تعمل على تغيير طريقة تفكيرك فى كثير من المواقف وتحاول الالتزام بقراراتك الاولى 
كن متاكد من ان ما تفعله سيسعدك انت اولا ثم فكر بعد ذلك فى الاخرين وعليك الالمام بما تريد فعله لا ما تفكر فى فعله ولا تحاول ان تكتم مشاعرك وحاول ان تنفذ الى اعماق الناس عندما تتعرف عليهم واطرح كثيرا من الاسئلة الهادفة لتكتشف من هم وفيما يفكرون . ابذل قصارى جهدك حتى تكون مدركا لكل ما يدور حولك .


شكرا جدا أستاذ معتز على الإختبارات الشيقه

فى إنتظار المزيد

دمت بكل خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *كفاية عليا اختبارات النهاردة* 
> *طبعاً مش هاقول أي حاجة ومشكوووووووووووور يا أستاذ معتز* 
> *شفت كام واو كتبتهم* 
> *في انتظار البقية*


* يعني هاقولك ايه يا سامح*
*كفاية ان اسكندراني رد عليك*
*و اي بقية انت مستنيها مش لما تخلص التسعة دول الاول*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الاختبارات حتى ان تسع اختبارات يا سامح 
> 
> عامل 12 واو ليه 
> 
> بتسبق على الاختبارات القادمة 
> 
> انتى محتاج كوووووووووووووورس انا ممكن اتوسط لك عند ابن طيبة 
> 
> وكلك مفهوميه يا سمووووووووح


*اهلا اسكندراني منور الموضوع*
*المشكلة ان هو مش عايز يفتح مخه*
*نعمله ايه بقي*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> إستاذ معتز .. إبن طيبة .. 
> 
> نشكرك على تلك الموسوعة الإختبارية للأنفس البشرية ..
> وما نقلته من كلام علمى جعلنى أبدأ فى تصديق تلك الإختبارات ..
> وما جعلنى أقبل دعوة اخى الحبيب سامح .. أنها إختبارات علمية نوعاً ما ..
> وبعيدة عن التخاريف والتنجيم .. والأبراج .. التى أكرهها ولا أصدقها .. وفى نفسى الكثير تجاهها ..
> 
> ...


*اهلا اهلا بالغائب الحاضر*
*ازيك يا محمود*
*يا رب تكون بخير دائما*
*عادي اتكلم باللغة العربية براحتك* 
*نعم الاختبارات دي اختبارات مبنية علي اسس علمية و ليست اختبارات عشوائية لذلك تجد النتائج شديدة القرب من شخصية من يمر بالاختبار*
*انتظرك دائما معنا*
*دمت بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> إختبار شيق للغايه
> 
> والحمد لله الواحد فيه أمل شويه
> 
> كانت نتيجتى 49
> 
> 40 - 59 نقطة : انت تملك الكثير 
> انت تملك الكثير من القدرات التى تعينك دائما غير انك احيانا تجد انك فى غاية الضيق لدرجة قد تدفعك 
> الى ركل نفسك لان بديهتك قد خيبت ظنك كما تميل الى القسوة على نفسك عندما تفعل شيئا جيدا ولكنه ياتى بعواقب سيئة فانت تبالغ فى نقد ذاتك مع كل هذا تعتز بها وتحبها 
> ...


*الشكر الجزيل لك انت اختنا الفاضلة بوسي*
*لاهتمامك و لمتابعتك الدائمة للموضوع*
*هي فعلا اختبارات شيقة جدا*
*و احنا نفسنا بنحس براحة نفسية كبيرة جدا بعد انهائها و معرفة النتيجة مهما كانت*
*دمت بكل خير*
*و ننتظرك دائما معنا*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاختبار العاشر* 
*هل انت شخصية حالمة ام واقعية ام بسيطة ام عملية* 

*تلقيت إتصالا عاجلا من طائرة توشك أن تقع الطائرة تحوي 5 ركاب ومظلة إنقاذ وحيدة
الجو مشحون بالخوف والترقب.. كل الركاب يطلبون مساعدتك كي تختار من يستحق النجاة منهم و امامك اختيار واحد فقط منهم فمن ستختار*

*هذه إستغاثاتهم :*

كابتن الطائرة

أنا أب لأربعة أطفال , خامسهم سيأتي بعد شهر, أمهم تحبني بجنون, أسرتي الصغيرة تحتاجني, لا عائل لهم سواي , أرجوك تفهم موقفي.. حاولت إنقاذهم وفشلت.. كل محركات الطائرة تحترق.. كلنا سنموت بعد دقائق. منذ ثلاثة أيام وأنا في الأجواء من بلد لبلد, فقط ساعة وسأكون مع أسرتي .. إنهم ينتظرون هداياي الآن..! أرجوك.. قدّر معنى أن تكون أباً .

سيدة حامل .
أنا في الشهر الثامن , شهر وسنكون أثنان..! نحن أثنان بالفعل, تفهّم حالتي.. نحن أثنان..! هذا الجنين ما ذنبه أن يحرم الحياة..؟ وأنا التي أحضنه.. ألا أستحق طوق النجاة هذا.؟ نتعب ونتألم كي نمنحهم الحياة, ولا نمنح نحن هذه الحياة.! أرجوك.. كلهم يبحثون عن حياتهم.. أنا ابحث عن حياة لأثنين !. إخترني.

طبيب جراح

كنت في طريقي لمستشفى لإجراء عملية قلب غدا.. تفهم شعور ذلك المريض الذي ينتظرني.. لا يوجد أحد قادر على إجراء عمليات معقدة كهذه سواي .. فكر في مئات المرضى الذين ينتظرونني.. فكر في عشرات الأطباء الذين سيأخذون مني علم يخدم البشريه. لا تهمني الحياة بقدر ما تهمني حالات المرضى الذين ينتظرونني. ستقوم بعمل عظيم لو اخترتني.

مغترب

ياااااه, ما أقسى الحياة, تغربت طويلا لأجل لقمة عيش لا تأتي إلا من البعيد, قريتي التي غادرتها منذ عشرين سنه على مقربة مني الآن, كل هذه السنوات لم استطيع أن آتي.. .. ما أصعب من أن تحرم من وطنك.. وعندما يستقبلك هذا الوطن من جديد.. تحرم من الحياه!. على ساعه فقط! تخيّل بعد ساعه, أنتظر كل هذا الزمن وتحرمني ساعة وحيدة من لقاء أحبتي.. أمي.. أبي.. اخوتي الذي تركتهم صغارا .. وأصدقائي و الأزقة التي ملأتها صراخا يوم كنت صغيرا. أنا منهار صدقني. كل أحلامي بلقائهم ستتبدد إن لم تخترني .

طفلة 9 سنوات

أنا صغيرة , كلهم جربوا الحياة طولا وعرضا, وجابوا دهاليزها, أنا في بداية الطريق, أشعر بالأمل وومملوءة بالطموح وبالفرح وبالغد المشرق أنا. ألا أستحق أنا الحياة التي يتشبثون بها!؟ أخترني ولا تحرمني غدي.

وقفة مع نفسك
الآن و بعد أن سمعت نداءتهم وإستغاثاتهم.. من تمنح طوق النجاة الوحيد.. ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الخيار خيارك... قف مع نفسك بصدق.. وقل من ستختار لينجو .. وبعدها رتب البقية حسب إستحقاقهم للحياة من وجهة نظرك .
لا تنظر للإختبار وكأنه إختبار نفسي عابر... لا... تقمص الدور تماما.. تخيل تلك الإستغاثات وهي تعبرك .. تخيّل صراخهم وتشبثهم بالحياة.. وأنت من ستقرر من ستختار.. ويجب أن تختار .
إختياراتك ستحدد من أنت.. ؟ وكيف تفكر...؟
هذا اختبار نفسي .............لابد من اختيار من سينجو.........وترتيب البقيه حسب نظرتك لاهمية حياتهم ...........

*النتيجة
*
اذا كان خيارك الأول (( الطبيب ))0
الشخصية الفولاذية – العملية

أنتم تعشقون العمل والإنجاز, لا مكان لديكم للعواطف والمشاعر الانسانية إلا إذا كان خياركم التالي الطفله. واقعيتكم أيضا تجعل من خيار الام الحامل في المرتبة الثانية من شخصياتكم بأنها متزنة جدا. فا العمل ولا شي غيره هو ما يجعلكم تعيشون هذه الحياة. من الصعب جدا على اصحاب هذه الشخصية أن يكونوا غرائبيون حالمون, بل تجدهم أناس عاديون, مملون في بعض الاحيان. المرح لديهم ثانوي . إلا إذا كان خيارهم الثاني هو الطفلة. من الصعب جدا على هذه النوعية من البشر أن يكون إختيارهم الثاني هو "المغترب" وإن حدث ذلك فثمة عوامل أخرى تدخلت في إختيارك .
بإختصار هولاء الناس عمليون, جادون, يحسبون الأشياء من حولهم بشكل علمي بعيدا عن العواطف. هولاء الناس يعيشون حاضرهم وحاضرهم فقط. وعلى الجانب الآخر , تجدهم محرومون من مشاعر إنسانية فياضة, يعيشون في غربة روح وغير إجتماعيون .

***********

اذا كان خيارك الأول (( المغترب ))0
الشخصية الحالمة - الإنسانية

مغرمون هولاء بالسفر ومع ذلك يفجعهم البعد وتنهشم الغربة, للمكان حضوره الطاغي عليهم, يعشقون الرحلات والقصص والرويات, يعيشون أجواء الماضي كثيرا. تؤثر بهم عذابات الآخرين و تتألمون لها. تعتقد أنك بإستطاعتك أن تحول عذابات الآخرين وتداويها. لكنك تفشل كثيرا وتنجح قليلا. يحبونك. سوف لن تختار حتما بعد المغترب الطبيب, وإلا راجع ظروف إختيارك فهذا يجعلك في تناقض صارخ. وإن كان فأنت لا تعيش أبدا في سعادة ولم تكتشف نفسك. سيكون ملائما جدا لو أخترت الكابتن أو الطفلة . وإن أخترت المرأة الحامل كخيار ثاني للنجاة فهذا يعني أنك بدأت طريق العودة لتكون واقعيا نوعا ما .
بإختصار, هولاء الناس يعيشون الماضي بكل تجلياته الحزينة و المفرحة معا. عميقون في التفكير وفلسفة الأمور لكن تخذلهم النتائج دائما. يتحملون ويحملون كل العذابات فتجىء حياتهم حزينة ومتعبة. لكن ذكراهم تظل دائما جميلة.

******************

اذا كان خيارك الأول (( كابتن الطيارة ))0
الشخصية المتزنة – الواقعية

يهتمون بالحياة الأسرية إهتماما مذهلا, يعشقون الأطفال ويتتلذذون بتربيتهم , يحبون عوائلهم وهم بشكل كبير يمثلون كل تفكيرك , عواطفهم نحو عائلاتهم قوية وجياشه, وعادية تجاه أعمالهم أو حتى أصدقاؤهم. من الطبيعي أن يكون خيارهم التالي الطفله أو الحامل أو حتى المغترب لكن لن يكون الطبيب أبدا. وإن كان فهذا يعني أنه ثمة خلل في الإختيار. هولاء يعيشون حاضرهم ومن الصعب عليهم جدا النظر بعمق للمستقبل, هم يتركون هذه الأمور وشأنها ويعيشون يومهم فقط . حتى الماضي برغم قساوته أحيانا وجماله عليهم إلا أنهم يتحاشونه. هولاء الناس ودودون حسنوا المعشر لكنهم غير عمليون وإن اضطروا لذلك فهم يمارسونه لبعض الوقت فقط فقط .
بإختصار, هولاء الناس يعيشون الحاضر بكل تجلياته الحزينة و المفرحة معا . سطحيون في التفكير, يبحثون فقط عن النتائج ويحبطون إذا لم يجدوهاا. يتحاشون الأحزان وإن صادفتهم المتاعب وللذكريات لديهم حضور بسيط .
*******************

اذا كان خيارك الأول (( الطفلة ))0
الشخصية الحالمة - الغير واقعيه

ينظرون للحياة وكأنها جنة, يحبون المتع واللعب واللهو, يحلمون كثيرا وغير واقعيون, لا يفكرون في الموت ولا الماضي ولا المستقبل , حاضرهم بسيط ولذيذ, لا يعرفون المصاعب وإن واجهته يعاملونها ببيرود وتجاهل. لا يحلون المشاكل ولا يساعدون لكن روحهم وقادة ومتحمسون لكل شي جديد ويملون سريعا . يحبون الخير و ينظروف بصفاء وسطحية للأشياء, هم  تلقائيون عفويون. للناس من حولهم تأثير وللمجتمع سطوة كبيرة عليهم, منقادون للنظم والقوانين وإن حالوا كسرها أحيانا, يعتذرون بسرعه ولا يجاملون.
بإختصار, هولاء الناس يعيشون الحاضر بعبث. لا يفكرون كثيرا وإن كانت أحلامهم كبيرة, يتوقون للنتائج الجميلة وتغضبهم النهايات السيئة. غير صبورون ولا يتحملون المتاعب. حياتهم مرحه شفيفه ولا ذكريات تستعهم .

***************
اذا كان خيارك الأول ((المرأة الحامل))0
الشخصية البسيطة – العاطفية

يهتمون بالكم أكثر من الكيف, لا يهمهم كيف ستبدو الأمور فيما بعد, الأهم أن تكون جيدة الآن. يحبون الأطفال من ناحية إنسانية لكنهم لا يشكلون كل تفكيرهم, لهم جلد وصبر تجاه مسئولياتهم ومن الطبيعي جدا أن يكون إختيارهم الثاني الطفلة أو الكابتن. لكنه لن يكون المغترب أبدا. يهتمون بحاضرهم فقط ولا يعنيهم أمر المستقبل كثيرا, طيبون مسالمون وغير مبادرين. يجنحون لحب الكسب أكثر من غيرهم , ماديون اكثر من غيرهم وليسوا إنفعاليين أو عاطفيين تجاه المال والكسب . هولاء الناس يقضون وقتا طويلا في خدمة غيرهم, حسنوا المعشر لكن زعلهم يكون مرا ومن الصعب إستعادتهم للأجواء الأولى .
بإختصار, هولاء الناس يعيشون الحاضر, ماديون نوعا ما , تفكيرهم بسيط لكن ليس سطحيا. تقلقهم النتائج ولا يبهرهم كثيرا الفوز, ففرحته تتلاشى سريعا . ينسون بسرعه ولايجنحون للذكريات كثيرا

----------


## pussycat

الأخ الفاضل .... معتز

يعتبر هذا الإختبار من أصعب وأقسى الإختبارات التى مررت بها هنا

إعذرنى لم أستطع الإجابه على هذا الإختبار

حاولت مرات ومرات ولم أستطع تفضيل شخص عن الأخر

فكرت فى إيجاد حل أخر لإنقاذهم ولكن لم أستطع إختيار شخص واحد

مش عارفه كده شخصيتى هتبقى حالمه أم واقعيه أم بسيطه أم عمليه أم جميع ماسبق

على كل الأحوال

أكرر شكرى مرات ومرات على هذه الإختبارات الرائعه .....القاسيه أحيانا

دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأخ الفاضل .... معتز 
> يعتبر هذا الإختبار من أصعب وأقسى الإختبارات التى مررت بها هنا 
> إعذرنى لم أستطع الإجابه على هذا الإختبار 
> حاولت مرات ومرات ولم أستطع تفضيل شخص عن الأخر 
> فكرت فى إيجاد حل أخر لإنقاذهم ولكن لم أستطع إختيار شخص واحد 
> مش عارفه كده شخصيتى هتبقى حالمه أم واقعيه أم بسيطه أم عمليه أم جميع ماسبق 
> على كل الأحوال 
> أكرر شكرى مرات ومرات على هذه الإختبارات الرائعه .....القاسيه أحيانا 
> 
> دمت بخير


*اهلا بوسي*
*سعيد بعودتك مرة اخري*
*مازال الخيار متاح امامك للاجابة عن هذا الاستدلال برغم قسوته و لكن لك ان ترتبي اختياراتك فمثلا الاولي بالنجاة في نظري كانت المراة الحامل ثم الطفلة ثم .... ثم*
*و علي اساس هذه الاختيارات سوف تقراي جزء من شخصيتك قد يكون خافيا عليك*
*الخيار بالطبع لك رغم قساوته او فلتتجنبي هذا الاختبار من اساسه*

*مازلت انتظرك معي فيما سياتي من اختبارات و ما اكثرها*
*دمت بخير*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاختبار الحادي عشر

هل تعاني من ضغوط ما حاليا ؟! 
 

برجاء النظر لثواني معدودة لهذه الصور
 









الصور في الأعلى صور غير متحركه و هي تستخدم لقياس مستوى الضغوط التي تتعرض لها


كيفية عمل الأختبار بمستوى الضغط النفسي لديك


اذا رايت الصور تتحرك فمعناه انك تحس ببعض الضغوط و سرعة حركتها تدل على مستوى هذه الضغوطات . 
يعني كل ما زادت السرعه كلما كان الضغط الذي تعانيه اكبر . 

واذا رايت الصورة تتحرك بإنسيابيه وبحركه بطيئه فمعني ذلك انك تعاني قليلا من الضغوط في هذه اللحظه. 

و اذا كانت الصور  لا تتحرك فمعناه أنك في حالة جيدة 

وفي بعض الاحيان يكون من الجيد وجود بعض الضغط علينا لكي ننتج بشكل افضل.  ولكن الكثير من الضغوطات قد يؤدي الى متاعب جسديه وعاطفيه لا يحمد عقباها. 

اغلب الاطفال والكبار في السن يروا هذه  الصور ثابته بسبب عدم الأهتمام



ملحوظة 
تم تجربة هذا الاختبار علي مجموعة كبيرة و تفاوتت اجاباتهم بين الحركة و الثبات

----------


## pussycat

الأخ الفاضل ..... معتز

أهلا بإختباراتك الرائعه من جديد

وبالنسبالى شوفت أول صورتين بيتحركوا بسرعه جدا

لكن الصوره التالته كانت بتتحرك بسرعه أقل منهم بكثير

وللحق .... أعانى فى هذه اللحظه من ضغط لا أقدر على تحمله

صدقت فعلا إختباراتك

دمت بكل خير 

وفى إنتظار باقى الإختبارات

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأخ الفاضل ..... معتز 
> أهلا بإختباراتك الرائعه من جديد 
> وبالنسبالى شوفت أول صورتين بيتحركوا بسرعه جدا 
> لكن الصوره التالته كانت بتتحرك بسرعه أقل منهم بكثير 
> وللحق .... أعانى فى هذه اللحظه من ضغط لا أقدر على تحمله 
> صدقت فعلا إختباراتك 
> دمت بكل خير  
> 
> وفى إنتظار باقى الإختبارات


 
*اهلا بوسي*
*انا لسه شايف الصور و بصراحة مش كنت مصدق لكن بسبب ظروف ما في العمل انا شايف الصور بتتحرك بسرعة كبيرة جدا غير امبارح لما شوفتها* 
*ما زلت انتظرك معنا*
*في حفظ الله*

----------


## pussycat

الأستاذ الفاضل .... معتز

فات أكثر من يومين ... فين باقى الإختبارات

أنا فى الإنتظار 

ومتشوقه كثيرا للإجابه على باقى الإختبارت

دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأستاذ الفاضل .... معتز 
> فات أكثر من يومين ... فين باقى الإختبارات 
> أنا فى الإنتظار  
> ومتشوقه كثيرا للإجابه على باقى الإختبارت 
> 
> دمت بخير


*اهلا اختنا الفاضلة بوسي*
*ساعات قليلة ان شاء الله و يكون عندك الاختبار الثاني عشر*
*تقبلي تقديري و احترامي*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاختبار الثاني عشر* 
* هل انت انسان اجتماعي؟*

* اكتشف الى أي درجة أنت اجتماعي وما هو موقع الآخرين في حياتك؟ اعرف ذلك من خلال الاختبار التالي:
*

*1- في طفولتك، كنت:
أ‌) وحيدا.
ب‌) الولد الأول.
ج) الولد الثاني.

2- وجبات غذائك أيام العمل، تتناولها في الغالب:
أ) وحيدا حيث تكتفي بسندويشات.
ب) مع أحد الأصدقاء في مطعم قريب.
ج) في الكافتيريا مع الزملاء.
*
*3- عندما تقود السيارة، يحدث لك:
أ) أن يشتملك السائقون الآخرون.
ب) نادرا ما تستخدم الكلام القبيح.
ج) غالبا ما تثور أعصابك.

4- في لغز البيضة والدجاجة، أيتهما وجدت في رأيك قبل الأخرى؟
أ) البيضة.
ب) الدجاجة.
ج) لا هذه ولا تلك.

5- الطاولة التي تجلس أمامها للعمل هي، في معظم الوقت، أشبه بـ:
أ) حديقة منسقة على طريقة zen.
ب) بستان لزراعة الخضار، ولكنه حسن التنظيم.
ج) غابة من الأوراق.


6- تشعر بقلق مرعب عندما تواجهك مشاكل:
أ) في حياتك الزوجية.
ب) في علاقاتك بأفراد عائلتك.
ج) في علاقاتك المهنية.

7- في اجتماعات العمل، تكون من النوع الذي:
أ) ينتظر الفرصة السانحة لتنصيب نفسه محاميا للشيطان.
ب) يسعى لتخفيف حدة النقاش.
ج)- يرتكب الأخطاء لكثرة كلامه.

8- طبيب الأسنان يجعلك تطيل الانتظار في عيادته:
أ) تخرج بعد ربع ساعة لعدم قدرتك على التحمل.
ب) تنتظر بفارغ الصبر لحظة استدعائك للدخول.
ج) تستفيد من الوقت للتعرض على الأشخاص الموجودين قاعة الانتظار.

9- أحد رجال شرطة السير يوقفك لأنك لم تتوقف عند الإشارة الحمراء، فتقول له:
أ) الذنب ذنبك أيضا لأنك لا تكف عن تحريك ذراعيك.
ب) هذا من حقك.
ج) لم أفعل ذلك معتمدا.

10- رب عملك يأخذ عليك تسرعك في معالجة ملف ساخن، ترد عليه بقولك:
أ) لم تكن حاضرا، فتكفلت بإنجاز المهمة.
ب) ظننت أنك أعطيتني الضوء الأخضر.
ج) الأحداث تجاوزتنا، فكان لابد من البت في الموضوع.


11- حماتك تدعوك كعادتها لتناول الغداء نهار الأحد، ولكنت تمتنع:
أ) بحجة التعب.
ب) لأنك مرتبط، بالتزامات أخرى.
ج) تؤجل الغداء إلى الأحد القادم.

12- على الهاتف، لاتحب:
أ) أن يرد عليك المجيب الآلي.
ب) المحادثات الطويلة.
ج) أن يمر يوم كامل من دون أن يرن جرس الهاتف.

13- عارضات الأزياء هن في نظرك:
أ) متصنعات.
ب) لا يمكن الوصول إليهن.
ج) مثيرات للغيظ.

14- لم يحدث لك مطلقا ان ذهبت إلى:
أ) مدينة للملاهي.
ب) أحد المسارح.
ج) أحد المتاحف.

15- الزواج هو سبب وجيه:
أ) لإقامة علامة جنسية شرعية.
ب) لإنجاب الأطفال.
ج) لإقامة حفل.


16- لم يحدث لك مطلقا أن بكيت أمام:
أ) أطفالك.
ب) أصدقائك.
ج) زملائك في العمل.

17- عطلة نهاية الأسبوع، تمضيها غالبا:
أ) في الفندق.
ب) عند ذويك.
ج) عند بعض أصدقائك.

18- لا تتحمل:
أ) أن تكون عاريا من ملابسك حتى ولو كنت وحيدا في المنزل.
ب) أن يفضح أحد أصدقائك سرا من أسرارك.
ج) أن تكون وحيدا في الظلمة.

19- تقرع باب الجيران:
أ) لاتفعل ذلك على الإطلاق.
ب) عندما يصدرون ضحة كبيرة.
ج) عندما تحتاج إلى قليل من الملح.

20- عندما كنت في سن المراهقة، كنت تنظر إلى والديك كـ:
أ) مصدر للدعم المالي.
ب) مصدر للدعم العاطفي.
ج) صديقين.


والآن، ضع لنفسك صفرا على كل أجابة من الفئة (أ)، ونقطة واحدة على كل إجابة من الفئة (ب)، ونقطتين على الإجابة من الفئة (ج)، ثم اجمع النقاط.


من 0-13 نقطة

أنت اجتماعي مثل باب السجن. تكاد لا تلقي تحية الصباح على من تصادفه في الممر داخل المبني، وغالبا ما تغادر مساء دون أن تقول "إلى اللقاء". بالنسبة لك، الابتسامات، دون ذكر الضحك، لا تقابل دائما بابتسامات أخرى. أما إزاء المحيطين بك، فالوضع أفضل بعض الشيء، حيث أنك تظهر في بعض الأحيان ميلا، واضحا نوعا ما، إلى العزلة. لا تحب أن يزعجك أحد أثناء عملك أو أن يعكر عليك صفو أفكارك. أنت تفضيل الأماكن المقفلة، فالمكاتب المطلة على أماكن يسرح فيها النظر، كريهة جدا بالنسبة لك، كما تفضل النشاطات الفردية. يمكنك أن تتحمل قضاء بعض الوقت مع شخص واحد كحد أقصى. أما فوق ذلك فإن العدد يصبح كبيرا جدا. النزهات والرحلات مع الأصدقاء تعيد إلى ذهنك ذكريات مزعجة عن معسكرات التخييم في الطبيعة. تناول الطعام مع أفراد الأسرة وما يلحق بذلك من ضجيج أيام الآحاد، يجعلك تشعر بالتعفن طيلة عطلة الأسبوع مشكلتك في أغلب الأحيان هي الحياء، لأنك ترغب في أن تكون أقل انعزالا وأكثر قدرة على التواصل بسهولة، ولكنك تشعر بعجزك عن ذلك. ولهذا، فإنك تنأى جانبا خوفا من أن يكون الآخرون فكرة سيئة عنك.


من 14-27 نقطة

أنت متكيف اجتماعيا. بل إنك في الغالب محبوب بشكل واضح. وبالطبع، لك فورات مزاجك السيئة، فتبتعد أحيانا لكي تضمد جراحك في عزلتك. ولكنك تستمع في معظم الأحيان يصحبة من يشبهك. ومن الناحية الاجتماعية، تعرف بغريزتك متى تكون قادرا على المراهنة على الصراحة أو على لعب دور المنافق. أنت من النوع الذي يسهل التواصل معه، حيث أنك تأتي وابتسامتك معك، خصوصا عندما تحل بين أناس لا تعرفهم، وذلك يجعل الجميع يشعرون بالارتياح. يستولي عليك الخوف أحيانا عندما يكون عليك أن تستلم الكلام أمام حشد من الناس ولكن ذلك لا يعرقلك حتى ولو تلعثمت بعض الشيء في البداية.أنت أقرب إلى العنفوية على وجه العموم، ولست بالضرورة أفضل ما يمكن العثور عليه بين الأشخاص القادرين على إشاعة الحبور في من حولهم، ولكنك تحب النزهات الجماعية والاحتفالات وسهرات العشاء مع الأصدقاء والجلوس للغداء مع أفراد الأسرة، وحتى مع أسرة زوجتك. بيتك مفتوح في الغالب. ولا يكفهر وجهك عندما تفاجأ بقدوم بعض الأصدقاء أو الأقارب. ومن المحزن، بالنسبة لك، أن تتناول سندويشا بمفردك في زواية المكتب أو المطعم. فالملذات الانفرادية ليست من طبعك لأنك بحاجة دائما إلى المشاركة.


اذا كنت قريبا من 40 نقطة.

أن تكون قادرا على التكيف الاجتماعي إلى هذا الحد، فأمر يكاد يكون مرضيا كما يمكن لذلك أن يتحول أحيانا إلى عذاب حقيقي، أنت من النوع الذي جبل منها مقدمو البرامج الإذاعية والمحترفون في النوادي والعلاقات العامة ونجوم الغناء والسياسة. مثلك الأعلى هو الغطس بين الجماهير. أنت مولع بالشد على الأيدي وتوزيع القبلات، خصوصا عندما تكون مع أناس لا تعرفهم. تأخذ في الأحضان، وبالقوة نفسها، أصدقاءك الذين تعرفهم منذ ثلاثين عامة ومعرفك الذين لم تمض ثلاثون ثانية على لقائك بهم. أنت شديد الانفتاح وتشعر بالحاجة إلى إثارة الإعجاب والإغراء الجسدي بوجه خاص. كما تشعر بالضيق إذا وجدت نفسك وحيدا لا يهتم بك أحد. وفي ذلك شء من الاستعراضية، بل كثير من الولع الغريزي بالوجود في جماعة. فأنت بحاجة إلى العيش في مجموعة وإلى أن تكون جزء من فرق العلاقات الثنائية، واللقاءات بشخص واحد تثير فيك القلق. وعندما تكون وحيدا مع زوجتك، تبذل كل ما في وسعك من أجل أن تملأ وقتك. توجه الدعوات وتكثر من الخروج لكي تتجنب، إلى أقصى حد ممكن، حالة البقاء بمفردك.*

----------


## pussycat

أختبار رائع كالعاده

وبعد الإجابه على الأسئله كانت النتيجه 20

من 14-27 نقطة

أنت متكيف اجتماعيا. بل إنك في الغالب محبوب بشكل واضح. وبالطبع، لك فورات مزاجك السيئة، فتبتعد أحيانا لكي تضمد جراحك في عزلتك. ولكنك تستمع في معظم الأحيان يصحبة من يشبهك. ومن الناحية الاجتماعية، تعرف بغريزتك متى تكون قادرا على المراهنة على الصراحة أو على لعب دور المنافق. أنت من النوع الذي يسهل التواصل معه، حيث أنك تأتي وابتسامتك معك، خصوصا عندما تحل بين أناس لا تعرفهم، وذلك يجعل الجميع يشعرون بالارتياح. يستولي عليك الخوف أحيانا عندما يكون عليك أن تستلم الكلام أمام حشد من الناس ولكن ذلك لا يعرقلك حتى ولو تلعثمت بعض الشيء في البداية.أنت أقرب إلى العنفوية على وجه العموم، ولست بالضرورة أفضل ما يمكن العثور عليه بين الأشخاص القادرين على إشاعة الحبور في من حولهم، ولكنك تحب النزهات الجماعية والاحتفالات وسهرات العشاء مع الأصدقاء والجلوس للغداء مع أفراد الأسرة، وحتى مع أسرة زوجتك. بيتك مفتوح في الغالب. ولا يكفهر وجهك عندما تفاجأ بقدوم بعض الأصدقاء أو الأقارب. ومن المحزن، بالنسبة لك، أن تتناول سندويشا بمفردك في زواية المكتب أو المطعم. فالملذات الانفرادية ليست من طبعك لأنك بحاجة دائما إلى المشاركة.


والحمد لله النتيجه مرضيه

شكرا أخى الفاضل

فى إنتظار باقى الإختبارات

----------


## jasmine rose

كل الشكر لك إبن طيبة على مجهودك الرائع..

للعلم.. صحباتي كانوا هنا النهاردة و شافوا موضوعك و حلوا كلللللل الإختبارات و كان جو جميل جدا لأننا كنا عايزين نشوف نتايج بعض و مش حد رضى أبدا...كانت قعدة طريفة و لذيذة جدا.. و الفضل ليك.. فحبيت أشكرك..
خالص شكري و تقديري  :f: 
ياسميــن  :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أختبار رائع كالعاده
> 
> وبعد الإجابه على الأسئله كانت النتيجه 20
> 
> من 14-27 نقطة
> 
> أنت متكيف اجتماعيا. بل إنك في الغالب محبوب بشكل واضح. وبالطبع، لك فورات مزاجك السيئة، فتبتعد أحيانا لكي تضمد جراحك في عزلتك. ولكنك تستمع في معظم الأحيان يصحبة من يشبهك. ومن الناحية الاجتماعية، تعرف بغريزتك متى تكون قادرا على المراهنة على الصراحة أو على لعب دور المنافق. أنت من النوع الذي يسهل التواصل معه، حيث أنك تأتي وابتسامتك معك، خصوصا عندما تحل بين أناس لا تعرفهم، وذلك يجعل الجميع يشعرون بالارتياح. يستولي عليك الخوف أحيانا عندما يكون عليك أن تستلم الكلام أمام حشد من الناس ولكن ذلك لا يعرقلك حتى ولو تلعثمت بعض الشيء في البداية.أنت أقرب إلى العنفوية على وجه العموم، ولست بالضرورة أفضل ما يمكن العثور عليه بين الأشخاص القادرين على إشاعة الحبور في من حولهم، ولكنك تحب النزهات الجماعية والاحتفالات وسهرات العشاء مع الأصدقاء والجلوس للغداء مع أفراد الأسرة، وحتى مع أسرة زوجتك. بيتك مفتوح في الغالب. ولا يكفهر وجهك عندما تفاجأ بقدوم بعض الأصدقاء أو الأقارب. ومن المحزن، بالنسبة لك، أن تتناول سندويشا بمفردك في زواية المكتب أو المطعم. فالملذات الانفرادية ليست من طبعك لأنك بحاجة دائما إلى المشاركة.
> 
> 
> ...


*اهلا بوسي و اسف علي التاخير*
*و ان شاء الله لنا عودة في القريب العاجل لطرح باقي الاختبارات*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اذا كان خيارك الأول (( المغترب ))0
> الشخصية الحالمة - الإنسانية
> 
> مغرمون هولاء بالسفر ومع ذلك يفجعهم البعد وتنهشم الغربة, للمكان حضوره الطاغي عليهم, يعشقون الرحلات والقصص والرويات, يعيشون أجواء الماضي كثيرا. تؤثر بهم عذابات الآخرين و تتألمون لها. تعتقد أنك بإستطاعتك أن تحول عذابات الآخرين وتداويها. لكنك تفشل كثيرا وتنجح قليلا. يحبونك. سوف لن تختار حتما بعد المغترب الطبيب, وإلا راجع ظروف إختيارك فهذا يجعلك في تناقض صارخ. وإن كان فأنت لا تعيش أبدا في سعادة ولم تكتشف نفسك. سيكون ملائما جدا لو أخترت الكابتن أو الطفلة . وإن أخترت المرأة الحامل كخيار ثاني للنجاة فهذا يعني أنك بدأت طريق العودة لتكون واقعيا نوعا ما .
> بإختصار, هولاء الناس يعيشون الماضي بكل تجلياته الحزينة و المفرحة معا. عميقون في التفكير وفلسفة الأمور لكن تخذلهم النتائج دائما. يتحملون ويحملون كل العذابات فتجىء حياتهم حزينة ومتعبة. لكن ذكراهم تظل دائما جميلة.


نتيجة الاختبار دا جت صادمة بعض الشئ ليا
 ::eek:: 
وخصوصاً إنى إختارت فعلا الطبيب كإختيار تانى
 :Ouch: 
عموما هوا فى كتير من الصحة رغم كدة 




> واذا رايت الصورة تتحرك بإنسيابيه وبحركه بطيئه فمعني ذلك انك تعاني قليلا من الضغوط في هذه اللحظه.


فعلا..... :Ouch: 



> من 14-27 نقطة
> 
> أنت متكيف اجتماعيا. بل إنك في الغالب محبوب بشكل واضح. وبالطبع، لك فورات مزاجك السيئة، فتبتعد أحيانا لكي تضمد جراحك في عزلتك. ولكنك تستمع في معظم الأحيان يصحبة من يشبهك. ومن الناحية الاجتماعية، تعرف بغريزتك متى تكون قادرا على المراهنة على الصراحة أو على لعب دور المنافق. أنت من النوع الذي يسهل التواصل معه، حيث أنك تأتي وابتسامتك معك، خصوصا عندما تحل بين أناس لا تعرفهم، وذلك يجعل الجميع يشعرون بالارتياح. يستولي عليك الخوف أحيانا عندما يكون عليك أن تستلم الكلام أمام حشد من الناس ولكن ذلك لا يعرقلك حتى ولو تلعثمت بعض الشيء في البداية.أنت أقرب إلى العنفوية على وجه العموم، ولست بالضرورة أفضل ما يمكن العثور عليه بين الأشخاص القادرين على إشاعة الحبور في من حولهم، ولكنك تحب النزهات الجماعية والاحتفالات وسهرات العشاء مع الأصدقاء والجلوس للغداء مع أفراد الأسرة، وحتى مع أسرة زوجتك. بيتك مفتوح في الغالب. ولا يكفهر وجهك عندما تفاجأ بقدوم بعض الأصدقاء أو الأقارب. ومن المحزن، بالنسبة لك، أن تتناول سندويشا بمفردك في زواية المكتب أو المطعم. فالملذات الانفرادية ليست من طبعك لأنك بحاجة دائما إلى المشاركة.


ودى نتيجة الاختبار رقم 12
اعتقد برضو انها فيها كتير من الصحة 
 :good: 

اشكرك مرة اخرى اخى العزيز على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
تحياتى
 :f:

----------


## nonna_2at2ota

انا اختاااار رقم 3

----------


## nonna_2at2ota

ana nekati 17

----------


## nonna_2at2ota

نا نقاتى 17

----------


## nonna_2at2ota

انا نقاتى 17

----------


## nonna_2at2ota

انا 25 نقطة

----------


## ابن طيبة

> انا 25 نقطة


*انت ما قولتلناش نقاطك دي في اي اختبار*
*عموما منورة الموضوع و المنتدي*

----------


## اسكندرانى

للرفع

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*بجد موضوع حلو اوى اوى اوى يا استاذ معتز
انا بحب الاختبارات دى جدا
ودايما ببحث عنها وبعملها
اهو يمكن نفهم نفسنا

وانا نفذت اول اختبارين

اختبار الصوره وكانت نتيجتى

الصورة الرابعة
مرح متحرر بسيط
أنت تحب الحياة حره بدون تكاليف وتسعى للإستمتاع بها عن آخرها عملاً بالقول (إننا نعيش مره واحده)
دائماً تتطلع لكل ماهو جديد وتبحث عن التغيير
شيئ يسيئك أكثر من احساسك بالقيود
تستطيع التكيف سريعاً و اعتاد الناس من حولك على المفاجآت من ناحيتك


واختبار حب السيطره وكانت نتيجتى
12


إذا حصلت على درجة بين 9 و 12
فأنت خال من الهموم


فعلا النتايج صحيحه الى حد كبير
مكمله وراجعه تانى
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ال إيه انا رقيقه جدااا  ::   :: 


على فكره الاختبار الرابع الصوره مش ظاهره
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...61#post1217261

 :15 9 25:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الاختبار الخامس ملامح الشخصيه

من 41 -50 نقطة

- ينظر إليك الآخرون كشخص عذب ، نشيط ، فاتن ، مسلي
عملي ، وممتع دائماً .
- يتمركز الانتباه والاهتمام عليه باستمرار ولكنه كثير التوازن
بشكل يجعله متحفظ .
- لطيف ، متفهم ، يحترم الآخرين ، يسعدهم و يساعدهم .


الاختبار السادس  اختبار الذات
44
وإذا حصلت على ( 60 ـ 40 ) فأنت تتمتع بذات جيدة .

 :8 2 96:   :8 2 96: 
طب والله كويس

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*اختبار الاكتئاب 
24

* وإذا حصلت على ( 20 ـ 30 ) فأنت في صحة جيدة .

الحمد لله
بحب اشوف الدنيا حلوه

اختبار خفة الظل والمرح

15 درجه

إذا حصلت على (( 18 – 12 )) درجة : أنت إنسان مرح جداً تكره التجهم ،وتكره أن تعيش في جو من الكآبة ، واذا شعرت ان أي مكان تذهب اليه ممكن أن تسيطر عليه هذه النوعيه من الشخصيات التي تتسم بالعدوانية والدم الثقيل ، فإنك تعتذر عن الذهاب لهذا المكان أو تنسحب منه على الفور ، علاقاتك مع الآخرين تتسم بالانفتاح والحب المتبادل،أنت سعيد في حياتك العمليه وحياتك الخاصه ، لانك تسعى لهذه السعاده بكل جوارحك



الاختبار التاسع

هل انت قادرا علي قراءة الاخرين
24

 20- 39 نقطة : انت تسير امورك بالكاد
انت من النوع الذى يفضل ان يسير اموره بامان دون ان يثير من حوله وتكره المواجهة وتفضل الوضع الراهن وتشعر بالاحراج عندما تسال الناس عن اشياء او حين تقدم نفسك لشخص ما وتكره ان تكون واضحا لان هذا يشعرك بالخجل وتفضل ان يشعر كل شخص بان الامور على ما يرام وربما فضلت راحة الناس على راحتك وانت متعاون وعندما لا يسير شئ بشكل جيد فانت تتجاهل هذا الشعور وتبعده عنك حتى لا تندم وعلى الرغم من انك قد لا تفصح عن اى شئ فانك تحفظ ما تقوله داخليا وتعانى فى صمت .


الناس دى بتتكلم صح


الاختبار العاشر

هل انت شخصية حالمة ام واقعية ام بسيطة ام عملية

متهيالى كابتن الطياره اللى وراه عيله وحياتهم من غيره هاتبقي حاجه فظيعه

اذا كان خيارك الأول (( كابتن الطيارة ))0
الشخصية المتزنة – الواقعية

يهتمون بالحياة الأسرية إهتماما مذهلا, يعشقون الأطفال ويتتلذذون بتربيتهم , يحبون عوائلهم وهم بشكل كبير يمثلون كل تفكيرك , عواطفهم نحو عائلاتهم قوية وجياشه, وعادية تجاه أعمالهم أو حتى أصدقاؤهم. من الطبيعي أن يكون خيارهم التالي الطفله أو الحامل أو حتى المغترب لكن لن يكون الطبيب أبدا. وإن كان فهذا يعني أنه ثمة خلل في الإختيار. هولاء يعيشون حاضرهم ومن الصعب عليهم جدا النظر بعمق للمستقبل, هم يتركون هذه الأمور وشأنها ويعيشون يومهم فقط . حتى الماضي برغم قساوته أحيانا وجماله عليهم إلا أنهم يتحاشونه. هولاء الناس ودودون حسنوا المعشر لكنهم غير عمليون وإن اضطروا لذلك فهم يمارسونه لبعض الوقت فقط فقط .
بإختصار, هولاء الناس يعيشون الحاضر بكل تجلياته الحزينة و المفرحة معا . سطحيون في التفكير, يبحثون فقط عن النتائج ويحبطون إذا لم يجدوهاا. يتحاشون الأحزان وإن صادفتهم المتاعب وللذكريات لديهم حضور بسيط



الاختبار الحادي عشر

هل تعاني من ضغوط ما حاليا ؟!

كلهم بيتحركو ببطئ


*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الاختبار الثاني عشر

هل انت انسان اجتماعي؟
17 درجه

من 14-27 نقطة

أنت متكيف اجتماعيا. بل إنك في الغالب محبوب بشكل واضح. وبالطبع، لك فورات مزاجك السيئة، فتبتعد أحيانا لكي تضمد جراحك في عزلتك. ولكنك تستمع في معظم الأحيان يصحبة من يشبهك. ومن الناحية الاجتماعية، تعرف بغريزتك متى تكون قادرا على المراهنة على الصراحة أو على لعب دور المنافق. أنت من النوع الذي يسهل التواصل معه، حيث أنك تأتي وابتسامتك معك، خصوصا عندما تحل بين أناس لا تعرفهم، وذلك يجعل الجميع يشعرون بالارتياح. يستولي عليك الخوف أحيانا عندما يكون عليك أن تستلم الكلام أمام حشد من الناس ولكن ذلك لا يعرقلك حتى ولو تلعثمت بعض الشيء في البداية.أنت أقرب إلى العنفوية على وجه العموم، ولست بالضرورة أفضل ما يمكن العثور عليه بين الأشخاص القادرين على إشاعة الحبور في من حولهم، ولكنك تحب النزهات الجماعية والاحتفالات وسهرات العشاء مع الأصدقاء والجلوس للغداء مع أفراد الأسرة، وحتى مع أسرة زوجتك. بيتك مفتوح في الغالب. ولا يكفهر وجهك عندما تفاجأ بقدوم بعض الأصدقاء أو الأقارب. ومن المحزن، بالنسبة لك، أن تتناول سندويشا بمفردك في زواية المكتب أو المطعم. فالملذات الانفرادية ليست من طبعك لأنك بحاجة دائما إلى المشاركة.

 :36 15 9:   :36 15 9: 


اختبارات غاية في الروعه يا استاذ معتز
فيها قدر كبير جدا من الصحه
ربنا يباركلك يارب
 :36 3 11: 
ولو نزلت اختبارات جديده
ابقوا ايدونى رنه  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

جميل الموضوع وطلعت فظيع اكيد  :36 3 11: 
 *الصورة السادسة*
* شفاف حساس لك تأثير على الآخرين*
* غالباً أنت حازم مع نفسك أكثر من الآخرين*
* تكره السطحيه, عاده تفضل أن تجلس وحيداً على أن تجادل ولو لقليل*
* لكن علاقاتك مع اصدقائك كثيره ومؤثره جداً مما يعطيك الراحه النفسيه.*
* لايضايقك أن تبقى وحيداً لفترات طويله, فقليلاً ماتشعر بالملل.*
*سيطره*
* إذا حصلت على درجة بين 13 و 17*
* فأنت متوسط السيطرة*
*رقه*
* إذا حصلت على درجة بين 13 و 17*
* درجة فأنت دون المتوسط في الرقة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندرانى
					

للرفع


ماشي يا اسكندراني*
*للرفع يعني فين تكملة الموضوع*
*يعني عايزين اختبارات تانية*
*حلوة التدبيسة دي* 
*بس و لا يهمك* 
*اخلص موضوع جولة في قاعة رجال الاعمال*
*و كل يوم و لا يومين نحط اختبار جديد*
*الف شكر علي رفع الموضوع*
**

----------


## اسكندرانى

*فى انتظار باقى الموضوع يا ابن طيبه 

*

----------

